# Surge chaser notifications......but not on driver app



## Matthew5-9 (Jul 11, 2017)

Anyone else getting surge chaser notifications but not seeing surge on map? I've seen as high as 4.7x but wasn't on map.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Yep, doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Happens a lot, specially out of town


----------



## Slugger O'Toole (Aug 30, 2017)

I've been driving for about two months and have never heard of this. What's a surge chaser notification?


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Slugger O'Toole said:


> I've been driving for about two months and have never heard of this. What's a surge chaser notification?


It's an app, look for surgechaser on the store.


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

Try toggling on and off the driver app to refresh it.


----------



## Matthew5-9 (Jul 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------

